# Anyone Use Publix Greenwise Charcoal?



## solar (Jul 27, 2008)

Just bought a bag today, it was on sale and cheaper than Kingsford, just from looking at it, it looks like it might burn a little faster, it's not as dense.


----------



## vince (Jul 27, 2008)

I never heard of it, Sorry I can't help


----------



## phreak (Jul 28, 2008)

I just opened and starting using my 2nd bag yesterday.  The first bag I liked, nice big pieces, natural looking.  Second bag, looks like scrap lumber and I literally had a 1x6 pc that was about 6-8 inches long!  Some pieces seem not completely charred...Seems like it did burn fairly fast.


----------



## coyote (Jul 28, 2008)

No Publix around here..sorry..


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 29, 2008)

I've used the Publix Greenwise brand lump charcoal and it worked pretty well for me, until I found some Royal Oak at Wal-Mart. R.O. is hands down, the best hardwood lump that's been available to me to use. If you can't get R.O. Publix brand is pretty darn good.


----------



## goinforbroke (Jan 20, 2013)

Tried this one today.. actually its burning right now.   Gotta say, chalk one up for Publix.. it's pretty good.   At least as good as the Royal Oak I've been using.  There's some dense pieces in there, and sized out in a pretty good spread.  

It's now $5.99 an 8.8lb/bag, but still cheaper by a buck than RO at Walmart... the best part is it being at the same place I get meat.  woohoo.


----------



## redegg (Jan 24, 2013)

Actually Publix is packaged by RO its the same thing thats in RO.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 24, 2013)

I use the Publix Greenwise Chunks and they have been great for me.


----------



## bama bbq (Jan 24, 2013)

I use Publix Greenwise Lump because Publix is the closest store to me.  I've found that I like it because it works great.  As said it's made by RO.  I reach past the Kingsford to grab the Lump because I prefer no fillers...pure charcoal.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 24, 2013)

Guess i'm going to go to Publix and try some in my WSM.


----------



## victor boudolf (Oct 21, 2016)

I just lit a bag in my smoker.  Usually the lump charcoal I get is fairly odorless.  Still trying to figure out if there is some plastic burning in my smoker or something.  It smells like the cheap briquettes that have the lighter fluid in them.


----------

